# Should I Come Back to Uber?



## D1guber (Sep 25, 2015)

I quit a few months ago after the rate cuts. Do you think it's worth returning to drive for Uber part-time? I have heard of some changes in the past few months but not sure to what extent things are different.

Best regards,
D1guber


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

D1guber said:


> I quit a few months ago after the rate cuts. Do you think it's worth returning to drive for Uber part-time? I have heard of some changes in the past few months but not sure to what extent things are different.
> 
> Best regards,
> D1guber


Keep in mind driving on uberX never gets better......


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

D1guber said:


> I quit a few months ago after the rate cuts. Do you think it's worth returning to drive for Uber part-time? I have heard of some changes in the past few months but not sure to what extent things are different.
> 
> Best regards,
> D1guber


What are these "changes" you speak of? Has Uber begun subsidizing fuel and maintenance costs? No? Then you shouldn't return.


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

Now the rates are even lower! Come back in, the water is fine. /end sarcasm


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

D1guber said:


> I quit a few months ago after the rate cuts. Do you think it's worth returning to drive for Uber part-time? I have heard of some changes in the past few months but not sure to what extent things are different.
> 
> Best regards,
> D1guber


no too many pool requests with lower rates in LA, now some markets they are auto adding pool making it a dangerous nightmare


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

If you are in college town, maybe you can give one more try when school starts.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Keep in mind driving on uberX never gets better......


Don't leave out Select and XL. Many cities now attempt to harass them into taking X fares.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Since you're operating in LA, you should try to take on the guarantees that will pay anywhere from 30 to 80% more depending on the schedule. 
You can make great money depending on how busy it may be. Even at 60-80% guarantees, there are times when I still will get nonstop pings and raking in 20-25$ an hour...You have to make the best of it. They've been doing these guarantees for the past 3 months or so.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

Ofcourse you should come back they pay the drivers even less per ride now so you will defi itly make more


----------



## Potsy (Sep 10, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> Since you're operating in LA, you should try to take on the guarantees that will pay anywhere from 30 to 80% more depending on the schedule.
> You can make great money depending on how busy it may be. Even at 60-80% guarantees, there are times when I still will get nonstop pings and raking in 20-25$ an hour...You have to make the best of it. They've been doing these guarantees for the past 3 months or so.


Hmmm...bit of an exaggeration if you think $20-25 an hour is raking it in...lol


----------



## vtexposfan (May 27, 2014)

Depends. If you think it's employment, no. If you want to get from your outlying neighborhood into a downtown area on a weekend evening like many other people, then yeah, come back, and try to grab a fare going that way.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

If you have to ask on this forum then they says it all that you're better off not coming back.


----------



## 1995flyingspur (Aug 18, 2016)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Keep in mind driving on uberX never gets better......


Lol that's pretty funny,...but at the same time sadly true


----------

